# Dcc power supply



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have just bought a DCS 100 digitrax comant station and a PS514 70W Universal AC Power Supply what setting ehould I set it on fro a HO Layout it has a nymber of settings
thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I got this off of Digitrax's website. 

http://www.digitrax.com/products/command-stations-boosters/dcs100/

Note: Accepts either 50/60 Hz AC or DC input from power supply (sold separately). Recommended power supply: Digitrax PS514 or equivalent. Maximum input 22 volts AC or 28 volts DC Minimum input 12 volts AC or 12 volts DC.

I would set it to the 24v DC which I think is the Highest.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I agree! Southern has very good advice!


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Setting it to that high would that lower your amps and make a 5amp comand station about like a Zephyr about 3 Amps ?


----------

